# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Pergjigje per Blood Omean 2

## CHAKALLI

Nese ka njeri qe e luian kete loje mund te me ndihmonte se si mund te kaloj ne nje pjes te lojes ku kam ngelur .

gjithmon nese ka nje infomacion te sakte mbi lojen .

mund te me kthej pergjigje.


ciao

----------


## Slimshaddy

O Lale Shko Ke YouTube Shkruaj Titullin E Lojes Edhe Pjesejn Ku Ke Ngel Se Mos Te Del Naj Gjo Se Si Kalohet Respekte!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

